# OMG i need liveaboard soon.



## businessonly805 (Nov 20, 2011)

can someone here tell me what special things i need to do to get a liveaboard? i need to move soon and a sailboat is the cheapest thing i can think of; however, i live in southern california and have heard some things about needing permits? or that i cant stay on a boat more than 2 nights? i basically want to go on craigslist, make a purchase, and be able to keep the slip and live on it. is this possible? if i find one on a non liveaboard slip, will the marina let me move it to one of their liveaboard areas or is their a waitlist? i dont want to buy a boat and not know what to do with it and myself, definitely dont want to buy one and have to pay for its slip and then have to go find an alternative living situation.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Sailboats aren't cheap.


----------



## davester (Aug 8, 2007)

Some marinas don't allow liveaboards, or restrict their numbers - sometimes this is to comply with local laws. My town (in New York State), for example, limits each marina to a certain percentage of liveaboard customers, and the boats must be able to make way under their own power, ect (i.e. not derelict boats). Your best sources of info would probably be the marinas you are thinking of living at. 

Your plan sounds risky - sailboats can be very expensive and there is a lot that can go wrong with them (and you'll be responsible for all of it). 

I lived aboard for a year and loved it, but I wasn't doing it under financial strain, and I had about 3 years experience in boat ownership.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I confess to some confusion. If, liveaboard is the prime consideration why go for a sailboat ? Surely a stinker would make more sense ?


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

In fact, to TDW's point, a houseboat would be perfect.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I guess the question would come down to $$$ ? I'd have thought an older launch/cabin cruiser might come in a tadge cheaper than a houseboat.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

businessonly805 said:


> can someone here tell me what special things i need to do to get a liveaboard? i need to move soon and a sailboat is the cheapest thing i can think of; however, i live in southern california and have heard some things about needing permits?


What is your budget (up front and monthly)?
What was the longest camping trip you ever took?


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Buy an old RV, find someplace to park it. You'll spend gobs less money and have way more space.


----------



## Philzy3985 (Oct 20, 2012)

You should change your mind, as this is a very bad option for you.

It isn't cheap. And zero marina's in Southern California will let you go about your plan if you show them "I'm doing this because it's the cheapest thing I can think of."

HERE, I CAN THINK OF SOMETHING CHEAPER:
By a VW Vanagon, a couple grand. Sleep in it during the day at parks or a beach parking lot, and drive it around at night so you don't get ticketed for sleeping in it. Get a $30/month gym membership to take showers and get ready at.

There's your cheapest option.

The only feasible BOAT option I see, that would help you, is to buy a cabin cruiser (more bang for your buck, cheaper, just as much for sale out there, easier to drive/move) but even so, I would bet that you can't live on it anywhere. Every marina is up to capacity with people in your shoes, plus those who WANT (versus NEED) to liveaboard and they don't allow more liveaboards.

You could try somewhere shady, Wilmington/San Pedro, they might let you.. But plan to have $800 cash a month for the slip rental, power, and averaged expenses to save for bottom cleaning, and things breaking down (Guaranteed, as the boat has not been lived on, the daily stress will break things quickly) 

Surveying a boat is necessary for insurance - that's expensive and takes a couple days out of your schedule. 

Insurance might look at you and decline your application because you want to liveaboard, it's going to be tough to find insurance that's okay with your actions.

Oh, and to apply for a slip you need the boat, a recent survey and insurance. To get the boat and insurance you need a slip to fall into place by the same day - see the problem?

If you buy one off a person on craigslist who says "Slip may be transferable" then beware, they better be cool with the dockmaster because most marina's having waiting lists that people paid deposits to be on and are hoping to bump someone like mr. craigslist out the second he sells his boat and let someone on the list in...that isn't you.

Whatever you do, don't by a sailboat and think this plan will pan out.


----------



## Philzy3985 (Oct 20, 2012)

CORONADO 25 SAILBOAT - NICE DEAL

Here, is this what you expected?


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

hellosailor said:


> Buy an old RV, find someplace to park it. You'll spend gobs less money and have way more space.


This.

If a sailboat is the cheapest thing you can think of, then you're overlooking a whole lot of very expensive details.


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

Yay! Another liveaboard without the means or knowledge to maintain his boat!


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

Get a Van....and live down by the River...


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

I wouldn't get too excited. If you look at his posting history, he has been asking this same question since 2011.


----------



## WilliamsRDan (Sep 14, 2012)

I think many of you are being rather rude. Don't stomp on someone's dream. Encourage him on the things he'll need to be successful, don't go off about how impossible it will be. We all know things are difficult aboard. But just because someone doesn't have actual experience doesn't mean they aren't capable of learning--which is what he's wanting to do.
There are people who run marathons that just a few years prior were in a wheelchair from being overweight, or amputees. Just because something is difficult, doesn't mean its impossible, and doesn't mean it shouldn't be tried.

If you can get decent gear, and maintain it properly, it will last, and so will the boat, just be mindful of everything. 
If you want "free" liveaboard, cruise up and down the coast, and stay on anchor. Won't be as comfortable, but its free. Just move every couple days.

Don't give up, follow your dreams, maybe it will work, maybe it won't, maybe a miracle will happen. And you can always look for ways to make money once you learn a bit of boat repair, or something.

The only thing you should let people tell you not to do, is to not give up.
Best of luck!


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Williams, try reading through this:
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/search.php?searchid=172996

I also respectfully disagree. Most here have been blunt, but honest about what the OP is proposing. Most were essentially saying the following:



















Both of the above are from a good read on the subject.

In the end, what most of us were trying to do was to make sure the OP understands what's ahead. When money is already tight, buying a liveaboard may not be the best use of the available resources.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

WilliamsRDan said:


> I think many of you are being rather rude. Don't stomp on someone's dream.


No one has been rude. We have told him the truth. We have given him the facts. If a little bit of blunt honesty is all it takes to "stomp on" his dreams then they have to be awfully darned flimsy and fragile dreams.

Seriously. If a couple of blunt and honest comments from strangers on an internet forum is all it takes to "stomp on" his dreams then he might as well give up now. If this is all it takes, imagine how quickly his dreams are going to fall apart when he actually gets out there and realizes that in many ways the comments here seriously understated the challenges he would face!


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Williams, have a nice deep cup of highly caffientated coffee and try re-reading the orignal post very carefully. The OP is not dreaming of a liveaboard. He's not dreaming of anything. He's looking for dirt cheap housing:
"i need to move soon and a sailboat is the cheapest thing i can think of"

And in that he's highly mistaken. The best kindness anyone can do is to throw a bucket of cold water on this before it starts, and say, hey, living aboard a docked boat is not cheap housing, no matter how you do it.

OK, living aboard a derelict vessel on mudbank somewhere might do it, but that's still going to cost more than other options.

Living aboard to save money? Sure, fifty years ago. This ain't 1950 any more.


----------



## Tenoch (Sep 28, 2012)

It may depend entirely on where you are. I liveaboard in a pretty nice Marina and save a ton...ok, not a ton...but I am saving over living on land. There was that initial boat purchase though, and the hassle of finding insurance, and finding a marina that would accept new liveaboards, and, and, and.... But being completely broke and thinking you can just go find a cheap sailboat to move onto....well, there is a little more to it than that. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Dauntless Brent (Jun 8, 2013)

Want to get a boat to live cheaper? Bahahaha. I do hope that you find what you're looking for, really. Good luck and do a ton of homework first.


----------



## MarioG (Sep 6, 2009)

Not sure how it is on the west coast but here on the east coast we have seen many people living cheap on boats that they might not even own. Knowing your boat makes a very big difference in living cost. I go months with food being my only cost. Walking and biking help make it cheaper and is good for the heath. There are dozens of ways to live cheaper on a sailboat but it might have challenges you might not be ready for.


----------



## SoCalSailin1 (Oct 28, 2013)

MarioG,

It can be like that here on the west coast also, depending on where you live. We own our boat, and pay $385 per month - no extra utility cost. In the last few years we have had to replace a valve in the head but that's about all that was absolutely necessary. We always seem to be upgrading and redecorating - but that is when we have money to spend on these projects (when we feel like doing it). But we are spending FAR less on our sailboat than we did in our house as far as rent, utilities and repairs go. It is EXTREMELY cheap to live on our boat.


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

Go get a apartment, something affordable . Get a decent job . Sailboats are for people who are properly ($) funded . But to all the questions you asked , the answer is no . If you want answers go to the harbor master and ask them . Typically you are asking the same thing a lot of people do , you want to sail in under the radar. And hope no one will see . You will stick out like a flair on a dark night , the marina patrol will come impound your boat at 3am. Oh by the way if you want to stay under the radar, buy a 20 ft. boat get two really big dogs and a squawking parrot .


----------



## olysux (Feb 17, 2014)

hopefully joining the liveaboard ranks myself soon


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

olysux said:


> hopefully joining the liveaboard ranks myself soon


What? haven't you heard? it cannot be done unless you have three generations of experience and a trust fund.
anything less and you are a Lowlife, non taxpaying leech on society.
unless you intend to purchase every insurance product offered your irresponsible.
and don't even consider any other approach to living aboard other than in a marina tied to a dock,w/ water, 50amp.power, a lounge, 4star restaurant and full service yard because YOU could never ever learn to paint a bottom.
I don't know what people like you think.
just forget about living aboard. you're not cut of sufficient clothe.
get a job and an apartment and cable,c-phone,finance a car and just keep working and accept your position as it is.
the idea!


----------



## sharkbait (Jun 3, 2003)

1


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

Pompous elitist moron ? Perhaps . Seen it go on for over 25yrs. and I'm sick of it, for sure . It's not just the guy who wants to sneak in and not pay full share it's the guy who sneaks in and proceeds to trash out the place and make life miserable for people around him . Actually sharkbait if you read my post carefully you will see it is really me telling the guy how to do it wrong . Morons like me call that constructive criticism. Albeit thinly veiled . Tough love if you will .


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

I really tried to liveaboard and save up while a server and cook in san fran but I dont know why It just seemed like it was too hard to do or looked at badly....

I never anchored out off sausalito but could of I guess....

tried to get liveaboard status in berkeley and that was impossible

anywhoo

I just had a feeling that it was not ok to do

now I bought a boat in halfmoon bay much later and loved that place...mooring balls great protection and lively yet laid back scene

all you needed was a car andyou have access to work and jobs ashore

anywhoo


----------



## socal c25 (Nov 1, 2013)

sharkbait said:


> Don't listen to the pompous elitist morons. In So Cal you have options .
> The A9 anchorage in SD bay is good for 3 months per year,save it for winter.
> The rest of the year you can harbor hop between La Playa,Glorietta,Mariners Cove and behind the jetty.You'll never have to pay insurance or rent.Get a large water tank and solar.
> 
> Edit,If you really need a slip try Chula Vista


 Hey I am a So Cal'r and I am on a budget so that mean I am NOT an elitist and I have the ability to laugh so there is not one ounce of pompous in me.... Enough said, your plan of anchoring and harbor hopping is a good one BUT... that means he would have to have a boat that would have to be sea worthy and that would mean higher costs and he wanted to skate out cheap. Why did this old post get dug up again anyway...


----------

